# Canyonlands



## HVNFUN (Jan 28, 2010)

We plan to travel to the Needles region of Canyonlands-near Monticello in October. We hope to hike and drive the area extensively. I would like your advice and/or pictures of areas to camp in this area.

A couple of things, we have the 210rs-pulled by a huge Dodge diesel. We don't particularly care for KOA because of cost and feeling like we haven't had the wilderness experience. So, we are OK with dry camping and limited facilities. However, I am worried about driving down dirt or sandy roads-especially if the weather turns bad. I've read about Squaw Flat campground in the park, the Needless Outpost-which has facilities but mixed reviews, and Hamburger Hill.

Has anyone camped in this area that has a "wilderness" recommendation that is scenic and safe? If you've camped anywhere in the Needles region, please share your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## HVNFUN (Jan 28, 2010)

I am looking at Roughlock RV Park-wondering if anyone has stayed there?


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We are planning to visit Arches and Canyonlands in a couple of weeks. Have you checked rv reviews? They often give you examples of cgs nearby - take all the reviews with a pinch of salt - one persons great place is anothers nightmare!

We're looking to stay somewhere around Moab and visit both parks from that one location - there are a lot of cgs in that area - I have the Woodalls directory for finding places for this trip and have found it useful for remote locations.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BritsOnTour said:


> We are planning to visit Arches and Canyonlands in a couple of weeks. Have you checked rv reviews? They often give you examples of cgs nearby - take all the reviews with a pinch of salt - one persons great place is anothers nightmare!
> 
> We're looking to stay somewhere around Moab and visit both parks from that one location - there are a lot of cgs in that area - I have the Woodalls directory for finding places for this trip and have found it useful for remote locations.
> 
> Enjoy!


Understand the OP's question regarded rustic campgrounds. However when we were in Moab last year we stayed at Canyonland's campground right it town. It is an urban camground, packed right in, but was well laid out an convienent for visiting both parks. It was nicely shady, but it's mostly concrete and gravel. We stayed 1 night but were very pleased with it's convienence.


----------

